# Hannah Belle went on the Courage today!!



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

So I just did some research...and it's just my luck -- Courage is the ship that tipped in New Jersey earlier this year, causing damage to 370 BMWs. :bawling:

Maybe that's a good thing, I mean what are the chances of it happening again with the same ship? :angel:


----------



## kingbelcher (Jan 27, 2008)

FastMarkA said:


> So I just did some research...and it's just my luck -- Courage is the ship that tipped in New Jersey earlier this year, causing damage to 370 BMWs. :bawling:
> 
> Maybe that's a good thing, I mean what are the chances of it happening again with the same ship? :angel:


Yeah lets just think of the whole lightening not hitting in the same spot twice theory!


----------



## Ferdfm1 (Jun 5, 2008)

So i just found out that my car is also on the Courage and of course as you all mentioned the first Google hit for the Courage was the tipping in NJ Harbor a few weeks ago. I like the lightning theory so we should be ok!

Also, I have my production number and my VIN number and I thought that you could put one of those into the shipping website to track my car specifically, but it comes back as not there. How are you all getting the detailed information of when your specific car is going to be offloaded? Is that from the CA, 800 number or website? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Jul 19, 2007)

What were the circumstances behind the tipping?


----------



## Ferdfm1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Here is what i found:
"The Courage tipped today (January 11th, 2008) at the port in Jersey City causing major damage to over 300 BMWs not including 70+ BMWs that were total losses.

a majority of the destroyed vehicles were M3s (mostly in dark blue) with a variety of 3ers and 1ers smashed up as well. A small number of the cars destroyed had German Tourist plates on them, those European delivery customers will NOT be getting their cars back.

If you were expecting your M3 or e90/92 in the next month, you're going to be in for a sad surprise.

those cars that were a total loss will be crushed, I asked a BMW rep, he stated that they will not be auctioned as there is a liability for letting those cars on the road. The shipping company's insurance is footing the bill, I do not know how they will handle those cars that are already owned by the European Delivery customers.

Those cars with light damage will be repaired at the Elizabeth Receiving facility and sold through BMW's dealer network as new cars."

Original posting: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=255086
News Article with Pictures: http://culturegarage.com/2008/01/11/are-you-waiting-for-you-brand-new-bmw-bmw-na-loses-370-cars/

Any help with how to track the specific car using Production, VIN or partial VIN?


----------



## kingbelcher (Jan 27, 2008)

Go to this website:

http://schedule.2wglobal.com/AppTracking/searchCargo.do?trackType=Auto

and type in your Serial #


----------



## jjgoodtimes (Feb 3, 2008)

skywalkerbeth said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> She will need a little bit of work, someone swiped her in a parking garage on Lake Como - it's pretty minor, just some paint missing. How long would that all take? I wonder if I'll have her by mid-July even?


My car had some scrapes on the door, just paint damage but deep. It reached port 4 weeks ago. I will hopefully be getting it in a few days.


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

Just checked this morning, looks like the Courage's arrival into NYC/NJ is now 7/1 -- not 6/30 as originally planned.


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Jul 19, 2007)

The funny thing is, I'm actually considering putting my Mercedes down at my beach house AND visiting there in mid-July. It would be nice if I knew she was going to be here at the same time, before I bought a plane ticket... I could just drive one way, drop the car, and fly home afterwards.


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

Just did a quick check, COURAGE has left Zeebrugge and is headed to Southampton...the last stop before crossing the Atlantic, list-free of course.


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

Woo hoo! 

COURAGE has left Southampton and is beginning its voyage across the Atlantic. Next stop is NJ/NY.


----------



## Ferdfm1 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Google Earth Positioning*

In addition to the WW site I also found this site which gives you an approximate location in somewhat real time of where the Courage is (http://www.sailwx.info/shiptrack/shipposition.phtml?call=WDC6907). Additionally you can take the longitude and latitude measures and put them in either Google Maps or Google Earth to see the world view. Pretty cool stuff. According to the most recent update as of today she is leaving the English Channel (as noted by the cross hairs on the attached picture). Unfortunately none of this gives any data on how upright the Courage is.


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

Ferdfm1 said:


> In addition to the WW site I also found this site which gives you an approximate location in somewhat real time of where the Courage is (http://www.sailwx.info/shiptrack/shipposition.phtml?call=WDC6907). Additionally you can take the longitude and latitude measures and put them in either Google Maps or Google Earth to see the world view. Pretty cool stuff. According to the most recent update as of today she is leaving the English Channel (as noted by the cross hairs on the attached picture). Unfortunately none of this gives any data on how upright the Courage is.


Nice find. So in between chores today I looked up the WW schedule, it still shows an arrival of 07/01. When I went to the NY/NJ Port site, it's showing a docking time of 07/03-07/04. I'm guessing the Courage will sit anchored for a few days for traffic flow?


----------



## SusieBelle (Feb 18, 2008)

boothguy said:


> Wait, Beth...you _named_ the car?


I think it makes perfect sense to name a car if she has personality. I named mine Beatrice ("Bea" for short), although my husband wanted me to swear to never tell anyone that I did. It was easier when I talked back to the Nav system. OK - so I watched too much Star Trek in my formative years!


----------



## claud 3 (Jun 27, 2005)

Just found out that my Coupe' is on Courage too. Delivery is at PDC.


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

Here it is...about 1,100 miles down and 2,500 to go. "Clipping" along at ~17.5 mph with a somewhat following sea.

Looks like it will still make the scheduled arrival of 7/1.


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Jul 19, 2007)

OK, how did you find that?


----------



## kingbelcher (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for the update - I was wondering when it was going to turn a little, it looked for awhile it was going a little too far south!


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

skywalkerbeth said:


> OK, how did you find that?


This link that was posted above: http://www.sailwx.info/shiptrack/shipposition.phtml?call=WDC6907

Plotted the points into Google earth.

Used the ruler in "path" mode.

Time calcs were done using my sketchy recollection of high school physics.


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

Today's update...we've only gone around 200 miles in 12 hours...the speed has slowed a bit. My USCG-licensed captain experience leads me to believe there are some rough seas (given its location) causing the minor slow down, but it seems like the winds are weakening. This is typical as the Courage is about to enter the jet stream where things will smooth out and they can run a little hotter.


----------



## SusieBelle (Feb 18, 2008)

Beth - where is Hannah Belle? I've been looking for an announcement that you've been reunited!!


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Jul 19, 2007)

Apparently she made it to the VPC yesterday. Not sure how long that will take, and if the slight damage was already fixed or if that is what happens at the VPC. If she was offloaded with all the others, last Wednesday, not sure what happened in the interim?

I expect to get her in a few weeks! Thanks for asking...


----------



## samiarafin (Mar 5, 2008)

I received an update from the dealer and the car was released to trucking today! Should be at the dealer in Atlanta hopefully this weekend.


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

samiarafin said:


> I received an update from the dealer and the car was released to trucking today! Should be at the dealer in Atlanta hopefully this weekend.


Was the weekend timeframe told to you by your dealer? Or BMW ED? Or just an optimistic/possibly realistic guess?


----------



## samiarafin (Mar 5, 2008)

FastMarkA said:


> Was the weekend timeframe told to you by your dealer? Or BMW ED? Or just an optimistic/possibly realistic guess?


Dealer told me he might receive it Friday or Saturday, but he wouldn't confirm. I won't disagree though that I'm being very optimistic as well. Anything to make me feel better at this point


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

samiarafin said:


> Dealer told me he might receive it Friday or Saturday, but he wouldn't confirm. I won't disagree though that I'm being very optimistic as well. Anything to make me feel better at this point


I hear ya. My dealer gave me an estimated date of the 17th, which I believe is the absolute worst case scenario (hopefully).


----------



## claud 3 (Jun 27, 2005)

Mine is supposed to go to the PDC. Adrien made a reservation.


----------



## kingbelcher (Jan 27, 2008)

I called ED NA and they said my car got to the VDC two days ago and was scheduled for a repair (2400 miles and I don't put a scratch on it, but someone scrapes the right side when it was parked in a London parking garage) they told me it was not scheduled to be released from the VDC until July 25  I suspect I won't see it until around Aug 1. This was a rather minor scrape (may have dented it a little, it was hard to tell) but it was definately not a safety issue. I thought I read on here that they would fix non-saftey issue items at the local dealer? I am kinda glad they are doing it there, they would probably do a better job than a local dealer. At least that is what I am telling myself!


----------



## claud 3 (Jun 27, 2005)

My CA, Adrian emailed me today. The earliest redelivery date at the PDC is August 15, a Friday. I am now reserved. He forwarded me the email that PDC sent in reply to his request. They are really busy. It seems to be a popular program. I think this will just cap off my great ED adventure.


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Jul 19, 2007)

Does anyone here have their car yet? I'm expecting early August - just a hunch.


----------



## samiarafin (Mar 5, 2008)

skywalkerbeth said:


> Does anyone here have their car yet? I'm expecting early August - just a hunch.


My car was supposed to arrive at the dealer in Atlanta yesterday, but didn't for some reason. I am crossing my fingers that I can pick up Thursday.


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

Mine arrived at the dealership today (Chicago), and now it's sleeping soundly in my garage space. 

So the breakdown goes:

April 19 - Purchased
June 10 - Picked up at Welt
June 11 - Dropped at Bremerhaven
June 16 - Goes on ship
June 18 - Ship leaves Bremerhaven
July 2 - Ship arrives NYC and car comes off
July 8 - Car is through customs & at VDC
July 9 - Car is released to trucking company
July 14 - Car arrives dealer in Chicago and is redelivered to me


----------



## kingbelcher (Jan 27, 2008)

FastMarkA said:


> Mine arrived at the dealership today (Chicago), and now it's sleeping soundly in my garage space.
> 
> So the breakdown goes:
> 
> ...


Ok, you win! Who will come in 2nd?


----------



## claud 3 (Jun 27, 2005)

Damn that was fast. I dropped my car off at Harms Munich on 6/9, before he even got his and my delivery is set for 8/15. A busy PDC is the culprit.


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Jul 19, 2007)

I have been trading voice mails and an email with Joern, and I am pretty sure Miss Belle is at the dealership. I get the sense that the VPC didn't fix her bumper though.


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi

OK, I actually was able to talk to Joern. The car is there, he saw it and it looks good. Their body shop is going to take care of the bumper. He expects that to take a few days. I'm heading to NYC this weekend for a conference Mon-Tues, so the earliest I think I can pick her up is Wednesday of next week...


----------



## samiarafin (Mar 5, 2008)

*Anyone in Atlanta that was on the Courage?*

My car "still" hasn't arrived at the dealer in Atlanta. Is anyone on the same boat as me? It's going to be 7 weeks this Friday! Bmwusa shows that it's at the preparation center and my dealer "estimates" it will be there on Wednesday, but no guarantee. Just trying to figure out if there is anything I can do at this point to push things along.


----------



## kingbelcher (Jan 27, 2008)

I feel your pain - mine has been sitting at the VDC since Jul 8th (probably in the hot sun) Nothing I can do about it except read that others are feeling the same thing!


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

Sheesh...mine came over on the Courage, and I've had it for a week already.

If it makes you feel any better, I'm really not liking the car like I thought I would -- in fact, I'm already looking at my next purchase -- whatever that may be.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Wew.
For a sec, I read the subject as "Hanna & Boile went on a cruise today"
Never mind. Carry on.

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## kingbelcher (Jan 27, 2008)

FastMarkA said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I'm really not liking the car like I thought I would -- in fact, I'm already looking at my next purchase -- whatever that may be.


Your kidding right?


----------



## Zheeeem (Feb 29, 2008)

FastMarkA said:


> Sheesh...mine came over on the Courage, and I've had it for a week already.


Sheeeeeeeesh. Me too.


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

kingbelcher said:


> Your kidding right?


I wish I were. It's my fault though; I read a lot about Xdrive's poor reviews but I figured it couldn't be THAT bad. Well, it is. They should send some narks up to Ingolstadt to learn how to build a good AWD system.

The 10 minute test drive wasn't enough to notice if I'd like the handling or not. Again, my fault.


----------



## kingbelcher (Jan 27, 2008)

How many miles did you drive in Europe?


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

kingbelcher said:


> How many miles did you drive in Europe?


Only 620. Most of them were on the Autobahn as well. I essentially hiked it from Munich to Bremerhaven in 1.5 days.


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Jul 19, 2007)

My car will be ready Friday but I'm heading to my beach house and can't go get it. 

How long does the actual pickup take - is there any more paper work and so on or is it as simple as getting the spare key and heading out? I might be able to convince a coworker to drive me over there on Monday at lunch, but I can't take several hours to do so... It will take more than an hour round trip just to drive there and back.


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

skywalkerbeth said:


> My car will be ready Friday but I'm heading to my beach house and can't go get it.
> 
> How long does the actual pickup take - is there any more paper work and so on or is it as simple as getting the spare key and heading out? I might be able to convince a coworker to drive me over there on Monday at lunch, but I can't take several hours to do so... It will take more than an hour round trip just to drive there and back.


It took me about an hour. Part of that was due to my salesman working with a potential customer and me finishing up a business call. They activated the BMW Assist and popped in the U.S. NAV DVD. My salesman tried to show me how to turn on the lights and use the turn signals, but I quickly told him those things were explained to me in Germany; I don't need a refresher course.

Call your dealer, let them know your timeframes, and they should be able to accommodate. I see no reason for it to take any longer than 30 minutes.


----------



## Zheeeem (Feb 29, 2008)

skywalkerbeth said:


> My car will be ready Friday but I'm heading to my beach house and can't go get it.
> 
> How long does the actual pickup take - is there any more paper work and so on or is it as simple as getting the spare key and heading out? I might be able to convince a coworker to drive me over there on Monday at lunch, but I can't take several hours to do so... It will take more than an hour round trip just to drive there and back.


It took me under 5 minutes, 4 of which was spent trying to find my CA.


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Jul 19, 2007)

And she is home - hooray.


----------



## cha777 (Sep 19, 2006)

Beth...how long were the repairs at the VPC? Was this about 6 weeks since dropoff? Thanks.
Anuj


----------



## kingbelcher (Jan 27, 2008)

Home today as well! Drop off in Frankfurt: 10 Jun Redelivery Jul 28. Repairs on the passenger door. The door looks really nice, however the panel below the door still had some scratches and a little paint overspray. (noticeable up close and when you run you hand over it) I don't think this is acceptable.....am I being too picky? I was also dissapointed that my new LG Shine cell phone does not link up well with the cars blu-tooth. Other than that the car is GREAT!


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Jul 19, 2007)

Dropoff was June 8 at Harms... pickup July 28. Roughly 7 weeks total. The dealer had to fix the bumper, VPC did not fix it. 

I don't have the VA inspection on the car - should I take it to my local BMW dealer or would I be better off just going to a local gas station to get it done? The car has the emissions stickers on it so that's done. 

My Austria toll sticker is still in my window which is kind of cool.


----------



## mrd (May 12, 2008)

Congratulations, Beth! Bet it feels good to finally have your car home and in your own garage. Now enjoy it!


----------

